# Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008



## Admin (Dec 1, 2008)

*Which Topics, Do You Think, Should Win This Week's Nomination Contest?*

Choose from your favorite/best topics (threads) listed throughout the network forums, and vote for your favorite posts now.

*What is Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic of the Week" is a contest which selects topics, on which you think, we would contemplate as a community, commit to as a group and then concentrate on them during the course of the selected week. Any listed topic (thread) is eligible for the "Topic of the Week" selection. *You can start your own topic and motivate your friends to nominate it for a focused discussion throughout the month.*

*What determines a Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic Of The Week" is based on a simple nomination system. Throughout the selected forums, members with adequate permissions can nominate their favorite topics by clicking on the award nomination button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 available below the first post of any topic.

The topics with the most nominations during the course of the week are displayed on this thread using the poll feature. At the end of the Week, the first three topics with the most nominations are the award winners of the contest. *The winners will be entered in our <strong><a href"http://www.sikhism.us/nominate_topic.php?do=shownominationawardswinners&ct=2">Hall of Fame</a></strong> section!!*

May best of the Topic get selected!

Enjoy!!


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 1, 2008)

*The Discarded Bullets*

I found this [post=90175]post[/post] on "The Discarded Bullets" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Count your blessings*

I found this [post=90244]post[/post] on "Re: Count your blessings" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Sikhs in Temples*

I found this [post=90261]post[/post] on "Re: Sikhs in Temples" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: What Is The Meaning of Sat Nam?*

I found this [post=90278]post[/post] on "Re: What Is The Meaning of Sat Nam?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------



## BhagatSingh (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Sikhs in Temples*

I found this [post=90261]post[/post] on "Re: Sikhs in Temples" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------



## Admin (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Terrorists strikes in Mumbai*

I found this [post=90299]post[/post] on "Re: Terrorists strikes in Mumbai" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------



## mein murakh (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh*

I found this [post=25613]post[/post] on "Re: Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------



## Admin (Dec 2, 2008)

*The Discarded Bullets*

I found this [post=90175]post[/post] on "The Discarded Bullets" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Sikhs in Temples*

I found this [post=90368]post[/post] on "Re: Sikhs in Temples" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: The Sikh Guru's and Khatri Origin*

I found this [post=89562]post[/post] on "Re: The Sikh Guru's and Khatri Origin" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------



## kiram (Dec 2, 2008)

*Dare To Love the Lord*

I found this [post=90307]post[/post] on "Dare To Love the Lord" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------



## Saint Soldier (Dec 3, 2008)

*The Discarded Bullets*

I found this [post=90175]post[/post] on "The Discarded Bullets" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------



## Admin (Dec 4, 2008)

*CONFLICT between SCIENCE AND GURBANI ??*

I found this [post=3036]post[/post] on "CONFLICT between SCIENCE AND GURBANI ??" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Count your blessings*

I found this [post=90244]post[/post] on "Re: Count your blessings" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------



## kiram (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Quotes Written on the Rearside of Trucks in Punjab*

I found this [post=90491]post[/post] on "Re: Quotes Written on the Rearside of Trucks in Punjab" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------



## Admin (Dec 6, 2008)

*The Question Who is The Guru*

I found this [post=90537]post[/post] on "The Question Who is The Guru" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 6, 2008)

*The Question Who is The Guru*

I found this [post=90537]post[/post] on "The Question Who is The Guru" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 7, 2008)

*God's Will and The Law of Karma*

I found this [post=90548]post[/post] on "God's Will and The Law of Karma" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Sikhs in Temples*

I found this [post=90588]post[/post] on "Re: Sikhs in Temples" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 50, December, 2008"


----------

